# =(



## injection11 (Aug 30, 2007)

it's been a bad week guys. 2 days ago i wake up, and my tank with 4 piranhas now has 3, they attacked and ate the one. now today i come home and my solo red that i've had for over a year is dead. he seemed fine yesterday, i asked you guys a couple weeks ago he had cloudy eye like he hit something in his one eye. today he's dead. i'm pretty depressed he was my first piranha ever and i don't think theres a chance in hell saving him. he is still breathing very softly and he is all cloudy looking. what can i do to find out what happened to him? if there any way?


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

well theres a better chance than one in hell of saving him you just need to know what you are doing to him as far as water parameters

what are your
nitrites?
nitrates?
ammonia?
P.H.?

you could always try and save him, get him in a hospital tank with a gentle curent sweeping across his gills to ease his breathing dose with salt and stress coat and see how his state either improves or deproves

i tried finding your original post but couldnt


----------



## injection11 (Aug 30, 2007)

amm: 0
nitrite: 0
nitrate: 0
ph: 6.0

water parms, he's dead though. i found him like that way too late. i just don't understand what happened. we flea bombed the house about 2 weeks ago, all the other fish are ok though. i let my sisters bf cover his tank.. he used a thin blanket on his tank. could that be it? the only thing i don't get is that if it killed him slowly over 2 weeks, why in 10 hours he went from looking ok to dead, if it was the flea bomb thing. anyway for me to have my water checked for that flea bomb stuff? or other chemicals


----------



## injection11 (Aug 30, 2007)

oh and also, the post that i posted a few weeks ago was about his eye. he had 1 cloudy eye it had kinda a white spot/cloud and with my water parms we figured it was just a bump from a decoration in the tank cause he spazzes out alot

oh and also, the post that i posted a few weeks ago was about his eye. he had 1 cloudy eye it had kinda a white spot/cloud and with my water parms we figured it was just a bump from a decoration in the tank cause he spazzes out alot


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

what was the temperature.

that is very strange, sorry for your loss.


----------



## injection11 (Aug 30, 2007)

temp is 80, does it seem likely that the flea bomb was the cause of the death?


----------



## stackbrickz (Feb 22, 2008)

It could have just been the whole eye thing. Or, It could have just been his time. If it was the flea bomb, I'd imagine they would have all been affected. How are the others acting? If you ever have to have your house bombed/sprayed again I'd recommend taking your hood, light and filter's off the tank just leaving the heater, and duct tape a big black trash bag over your tank. That's what we did the one time we had to have our old house bombed.


----------



## injection11 (Aug 30, 2007)

i have 1 other tank in the same room, they seem fine, i have one other tank in another room, he seems fine. only difference is i used a real big thick blanket for the 2 tanks that have no deaths, and my sister had an extra blanket that was thin to go over the tank that was affected


----------



## PYRO ZOOTS (Aug 23, 2008)

sorry about ur loss


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

injection11 said:


> amm: 0
> nitrite: 0
> nitrate: 0
> ph: 6.0


Something's Wrong there. 0ppm Ammoinia and 0ppm Nitrite are good but you should never have 0ppm Nitrate. PH is a little low too.
Sorry for your loss.


----------

